# Mechanical/Oil and Gas Engineer



## thangvan (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi guys,

I've just found this website and think it is extremely helpful in many ways. I'm a Vietnamese national and now looking for immigrating to Australia. I graduated in Scotland with a BEng Honours degree in Mechanical/Offshore engineer, have been working for Vietnam national oil company in South East Asia region for about 3 years. I checked the point calculation and was able to get 120 points, which meant that I could apply for a skilled worker visa, under subclass 175. There are a few questions I want to ask, please help!!

- How long does it normally take for application under subclass 175 to be approved? (I checked the immigration site which stated 18-24 months, is it too long?)
- Is it easy for an oil and gas engineer to look for a job in Perth, as I heard there were quite many gas projects in WA?
- I'm married with a one year old kid. If I'm able to move to Australia, how much should I earn a year whilst my wife doesn't work?


----------

